# Moi synowie są  bardzo dziwni



## Patripeque

Does someone know how to translate into spanish the following highlighted words?

"...chcesz jechac tak daleko?
Moi synowie sa bardzo dziwni. Jeden zbiera pajaki. Drugi che wtoczyc sie por swiecie."

Thanks a lot and SOOORRY for the lack of accents...My keyboard does not have those symbols


----------



## vodevilja

Patripeque said:


> "...chcesz jechac tak daleko?
> Moi synowie sa bardzo dziwni. Jeden zbiera pajaki. Drugi chce włóczyć się po świecie."



I corrected it where you made typos. It's important to recognize "t" from "ł".

"...quieres ir tan lejos?
Mis hijos son muy estrambóticos. Un de ellos colecciona arañas. El otro quiere vagar por el mundo."


----------



## glisssta

You can use also "errar por el mundo". I think than "raros" is more common than "estramboticos" and suits better here, but it is not the word you were asking for, so it doesn't matter. "jeden"="uno de ellos" o simply "uno".


----------



## vodevilja

"Errar" means "to err" ("błądzić" in Polish, as "błąd" means "error"). 
"Vagar" is a more accurate translation for what would be translated into English as "to roam / to wander". 

The same with "raro" - it means "rare", while "dziwny" means "bizarre". 
"Extraño" would also be acceptable, but I wanted to give the exact meaning (as "extraño" has two meanings, just like "strange" in English - "bizarre" / "foreigner"). 

Let's not confuse our guest...


----------



## glisssta

I'm not confusing anybody. "Errar" can be - and is - used exactly in the context which patripeque needs: "erraba por las calles/por el mercado/por la tierra" and can be sinonimical to "vagar" o "vagabundear". And "raro"... It is true that in diccionaries you will find "raro"="rare", but few lines beneath you will find "raro"="bizzare"......


----------



## glisssta

What's more I would say that in this second meaning is more common (popular "que raro!" doesn't mean "how rare!"...)


----------



## elroy

In Spain "raro" is the common word used for "bizarre/strange/weird/odd/peculiar."


----------



## vodevilja

glisssta said:


> What's more I would say that in this second meaning is more common (popular "que raro!" doesn't mean "how rare!"...)



Yeah, you're right, I forgot about it.

As for "errar" - I simply wanted to give the exact meaning. Of course - "errar" can be commonly used as "vagar", I think it's the same in all the languages where those two notions exist. But "errar" has a small connotation that "vagar" doesn't - that's why I precised it


----------

